# Image Resizer Software



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

Do you have any suggestions for a simple image resizer that must:

1. Do batch processing

2. Allow resizing by *width*

3. Be free

Si


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I use ACDsee its not free but it is excellent, you may find some free ones or free to try to download from this site-

http://www.download.com/


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Loads here


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Paint shop pro used to be a nice free tool for that sort of thing.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Andy Mac - I had seen the site but was hoping someone here could recommend one in particular - I am trying this one first.

Here's something I don't understand though. When I use the above programme to resize quite large image to web page size, the file size of the smaller image is larger! Double or thereabouts - how so? Mind you that is with quality at 100%.

Is it to do with this (from the developer's site):



> Reduction is done by pixel averaging and image sharpening, which gives much better quality than sub-sampling.


Thanks for any advice

Cheers

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Off topic a little............

Anybody know where I can download a free DVD player program?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I use this one at present:

Videolan


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry Eric, didn't see your reply up there - I have PSP, it doesn't process batches though. PIXresizer on the above freeware site does so I downloaded it only to find it, like Mihov, only gooes on the largest dimension of the image. So if you have tall pics you will end up with narrower pics than intended... if you see what I mean.

Need to meet the criteria above.

Cheers

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Si said:


> I use this one at present:
> 
> Videolan


 Cheers Si


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Irfanview is an excellent freeware photo viewer and will open most image formats, batch processing of scanning, re-sizing and jpeg conversion amongst many other features. Irfanview


----------

